# Gothic I Problem



## Raptor337 (6. August 2004)

Hi Leutz,
bin grad dabei mal wieder Gothic 1 zu zoggn und promt hab ein Problem. Diesmal will ich in der Schläferfangemeinde aufgenommen werden und muss dazu ja bekanntlich alle Guls von mir übergzeugen...

Frage1: Um den einen (weis den Namen grad net) zu überzeugen muss ich nen neuen Typ fürs Lager anheuern. Diesen hab ich auch schon im alten Lager gefunden und ins Sumflager gebracht aber ich kann ihn nichtmehr darauf ansprechen, weder mit jemand anderen im Lager über ihn reden, sprich: ich werde den Typ nicht los, er rennt immer hinter mir her...
Meine Frage ist jetzt bei wem ich den Mann *abliefern* kann!?!?!?!?

Frage2: Wo kann ich im Sumpflager Schlafspruchrollen holen um diesen anderen Gul (weis den Namen auch grad net) von mir zu überzeugen? Der hat die ja aber er redet nicht mit mir...

Danke schon im Vorraus
Raptor


----------



## ocirnes (6. August 2004)

zu Frage 2:

die eine type im sumpflager gibt dir einen Auftrag(bei Krautstampfern),wenn du ihn erledigt hast,gibt er dir den Spell

zu1)frag mal seinen freund im sumpflager(wie hieß der nochmal?auf jedn fall in der mitte des lagers)


----------



## Raptor337 (6. August 2004)

ocirnes am 06.08.2004 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> zu Frage 2:
> 
> die eine type im sumpflager gibt dir einen Auftrag(bei Krautstampfern),wenn du ihn erledigt hast,gibt er dir den Spell


wo ist der kerl?



> zu1)frag mal seinen freund im sumpflager(wie hieß der nochmal?auf jedn fall in der mitte des lagers)


heist marvin. hab ich schon dem kann ich nur sagen das ich seinen freund kenne aber sonst nichts.


----------



## ocirnes (6. August 2004)

da sind 3 leude die kraut stampfen und der auftraggeber steht danebn




ja richtig und der type im alten lager sagst dass sein freund da drin is und alles geil is! wenn kein dialog kommt--> bug


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (6. August 2004)

Raptor337 am 06.08.2004 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage1: Um den einen (weis den Namen grad net) zu überzeugen muss ich nen neuen Typ fürs Lager anheuern. Diesen hab ich auch schon im alten Lager gefunden und ins Sumflager gebracht aber ich kann ihn nichtmehr darauf ansprechen, weder mit jemand anderen im Lager über ihn reden, sprich: ich werde den Typ nicht los, er rennt immer hinter mir her...
> Meine Frage ist jetzt bei wem ich den Mann *abliefern* kann!?!?!?!?


Bei Baal Tondral. Rechts neben der Schmiede, auf einem grossen überdachten Platz vor Novizen redend.
Marvin hat damit nichts (mehr) zu tun.


----------



## Raptor337 (6. August 2004)

Danke für die Hilfe...
Probiers nachher aus, ich denk aber das mit dem neuen fürs Lager is dann wohl doch ein Bug....

EDIT: So! Das mit dem Kerl den ich *abgeben* musste war doch kein Bug, nur i´konnte ich ihn nicht abliefern wie dieser Cor irgendwas noch in seiner Hütte stand.... Naja danke für den Tipp jedenfalls.

Ich hab auch alle Quests bei den Krautstampfern gemacht und dieser Orodun redet mitlerweile auch mit mir aber den Spell hab ich immer noch net. Auch vom dem den ich abgelöst hab gibts nur ein *danke*...
Was hab ich vergessen?


----------



## Dalai-Lamer (6. August 2004)

Raptor337 am 06.08.2004 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Hilfe...
> Probiers nachher aus, ich denk aber das mit dem neuen fürs Lager is dann wohl doch ein Bug....
> 
> EDIT: So! Das mit dem Kerl den ich *abgeben* musste war doch kein Bug, nur i´konnte ich ihn nicht abliefern wie dieser Cor irgendwas noch in seiner Hütte stand.... Naja danke für den Tipp jedenfalls.
> ...




gibt dir der krautstampfer baal nicht noch den auftrag all die heilkräuter aus dem sumpf von den typen da abzuholen?


also ich mein der spricht dich an nachdem du die ablöse geholt hast und sagt dir , du sollst das kraut überbringen!


----------



## Homerclon (6. August 2004)

Dalai-Lamer am 06.08.2004 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor337 am 06.08.2004 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genau, wenn man die Quest "Ablösung für Ghorim" besorgt hat bekommt man vom Guru (nicht Gul  ) Baal Orun den Auftrag das Sumpfkraut aus dem Sumpf zu holen und die zu Cor Kalom zu bringen. Wenn man das Sumpfkraut abgeliefert hat bekommt man die Schlafspruchrolle von Baal Orun.

Genauere Angaben zur Aufnahme im Sumpflager:
http://mondgesaenge.de/G1DB/content_quest.htm?data=data_quest.js&index=23


----------



## Pumiggl (6. August 2004)

Raptor337 am 06.08.2004 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> bin grad dabei mal wieder Gothic 1 zu zoggn und promt hab ein Problem. Diesmal will ich in der Schläferfangemeinde aufgenommen werden und muss dazu ja bekanntlich alle Guls von mir übergzeugen...
> 
> Frage1: Um den einen (weis den Namen grad net) zu überzeugen muss ich nen neuen Typ fürs Lager anheuern. Diesen hab ich auch schon im alten Lager gefunden und ins Sumflager gebracht aber ich kann ihn nichtmehr darauf ansprechen, weder mit jemand anderen im Lager über ihn reden, sprich: ich werde den Typ nicht los, er rennt immer hinter mir her...
> ...


Das ganze is ein bischen kompliziert:
1. Den Buddler Dusty kannst du beim Guru Baal Tondral abliefern ( das is der Typ von dem du den Auftrag bekommen hast ).

2. Geh zu den Krautstampfern und sprich mit dem Novizen Ghorim. Der sacht dir seine Ablösung sei vor Fortunos Laden. Bring den Typen zu seiner Ablösung. Dann bekommst du nen Auftrag von dem Guru da. Wenn du den GANZ ausgefürht hast bekommst du ne Schlafspruchrolle.


----------



## Raptor337 (6. August 2004)

guru oder gul-scheiss drauf spiel wohl zuviel warcraft 3....
naja ich hab den GANZEN auftrag gemacht er gibt mir den spruch trotzdem nich... is dann warscheinlich en bug oder?


----------



## Rinderteufel (6. August 2004)

Raptor337 am 06.08.2004 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hab ich vergessen?



Wenn du im Neuen Lager das Sumpfkraut verteilt hast, kannst du von dem einen Baal eine Belohnung ausuchen. Wenn du um Hilfe bei der Aufnahme bittest, gibt er dir einen Super-Joint. *g*
Auf dem großen Platz im Sumpflager steht noch ein Baal auf einem Podest (und davor knien Novizen) und dem musst du das Teil geben. Bringt nochmal ein paar Exp.


----------



## Raptor337 (7. August 2004)

Rinderteufel am 06.08.2004 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor337 am 06.08.2004 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, und an aller anderen die wat jepostet haven....
Hab en älteren Spielstand geladen und dann ging alles!!!
Raptor


----------



## Dalai-Lamer (7. August 2004)

*G2-Dndr*

so , will dazu nich n extra thread aufmachen , also frag ich hier:

wie war das nochmal mit dem lernsystem beim g2-addon?

die benötigten lernpunkte pro fähigkeit hängen ja davon ab , wie weit man das dazu gehörige pendant gelernt hat..also zumindest bei einhand und zweihand!

gilt dasselbe bei armbrust und bogen?

also dass wenn man bogen bis 30 und armbrust 0 hat , bogen auf eibnmal doppelt soviel kostet?

oder wie waren da noch die änderungen im addon?

war das nicht so , dass es trotzdem mehr lp kostet , obwohl man das andere jeweils auf den gleichen stand gebracht hatte?


----------



## Raptor337 (7. August 2004)

*AW: G2-Dndr*

Ja ich glaub das is bei allem so, also auch bei Geschick und Stärke. Wenn du über 30 hast kostets doppelt, über 60 dreifach, und ich glaub sogar über 90 vierfach. Allerdings ist es nur bei Einhand und Zweihandkampf so, dass wenn du von einem über 30 hast das andere automatisch mitgelernt wird.
Eigentlich logisch, da jemand der Armbrustschütze ist ja nich automatisch weis wie man mit nem bogen umgeht...

EDIT: Hoffe ich konnte deine Frage beantworten. Wenn nicht stell die Frage(n) am besten nochmal da ich nich so recht durchgeblickt hab was du gemeint hast. Sorry


----------



## Dalai-Lamer (7. August 2004)

*AW: G2-Dndr*



			
				Raptor337 am 07.08.2004 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich glaub das is bei allem so, also auch bei Geschick und Stärke. Wenn du über 30 hast kostets doppelt, über 60 dreifach, und ich glaub sogar über 90 vierfach. Allerdings ist es nur bei Einhand und Zweihandkampf so, dass wenn du von einem über 30 hast das andere automatisch mitgelernt wird.
> Eigentlich logisch, da jemand der Armbrustschütze ist ja nich automatisch weis wie man mit nem bogen umgeht...
> 
> EDIT: Hoffe ich konnte deine Frage beantworten. Wenn nicht stell die Frage(n) am besten nochmal da ich nich so recht durchgeblickt hab was du gemeint hast. Sorry




also im addon ist es ja so , dass die stärke und geschick ja ab 30 doppelt etc...so wie du egsagt hast kosten , was ja im normalen spiel nicht so war!

nur wie ist das im addon bei einhand zweihand , armbrust und bogen?

ist das genauso geregelt , oder wie 9im normalen spiel , dass man das andere erst "nachlernen " muss um seine fähigkeit wieder unter dem normalen preis erlernen zu müssen...

irgendwas war da doch im addon anders


----------



## Dalai-Lamer (7. August 2004)

*AW: G2-Dndr*

das ganze frag ich weil: hinterher lern ich bogen und einhand und weiss nun nicht , ob ich das andere nachlernen muss!

weil , wenn ich dann zweihand und armbrust nachtrainiere und dann feststelle , dass es immernoch 2 anstatt 1 lernpunkt kostet , hab ich ja etliche punkte ausm fenster geschmissen!

also es geht jetzt ums ADDON!

wie ists da geregelt?


----------



## Raptor337 (7. August 2004)

*AW: G2-Dndr*

Da bin ich jetzt überfragt aber eigentlcih müsste es so oder so mehr kosten je höher die stufe der fähigkeit wird. war das ohne add-on wirklcih so das man durch nachlernen den lp-preis niedrig halten konnte? wusst ich net.


----------



## dirty_harry_34 (7. August 2004)

*AW: G2-Dndr*



			
				Dalai-Lamer am 07.08.2004 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> das ganze frag ich weil: hinterher lern ich bogen und einhand und weiss nun nicht , ob ich das andere nachlernen muss!
> 
> weil , wenn ich dann zweihand und armbrust nachtrainiere und dann feststelle , dass es immernoch 2 anstatt 1 lernpunkt kostet , hab ich ja etliche punkte ausm fenster geschmissen!
> 
> ...



Bis 30 1 LP / +1
bis 60 2 LP / + 1
bis 90 3 LP / +1
bis 120 4 LP / +1
ab 120 5 LP /  +1

das mit lernen 1/2 Hand bei zu grosser Differenz gibts nicht mehr, bei Bogen/Armbrust weiss ichs nicht, nehme an es wird genauso sein 

Da man durch Steintafeln und den  Büchern von Luthero zusätzliche Punkte für 1 und 2 Hand bekommt ( ca 15) braucht man nicht über 90 lernen 

Gruss


----------



## dirty_harry_34 (7. August 2004)

*AW: G2-Dndr*



			
				Raptor337 am 07.08.2004 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich jetzt überfragt aber eigentlcih müsste es so oder so mehr kosten je höher die stufe der fähigkeit wird. war das ohne add-on wirklcih so das man durch nachlernen den lp-preis niedrig halten konnte? wusst ich net.



Im Endefekt wars egal

wenn die Differnez zwischen 1 und 2 Hand zu gross war (zB 1H 25,  2H  60 sprich 1H Anfänger, 2H Kämfper = mehr als eine Stufe unterschied ) 
kostete das 2 Hand lernen 2 LP für +1 2H , allerdings gabs +1 1H dazu  bis man nur 1 Stufe unterschied zwischen den 2 Gattungen hat, danach kostet es wieder 1 LP

damit bekam man für 2 LP auch +2 nur halt für verschieden Ausbildungen
es ist damit egal ob du vorher nachlernst oder es gemeinsam lernst

Gruss


----------



## Dalai-Lamer (7. August 2004)

*AW: G2-Dndr*



			
				dirty_harry_34 am 07.08.2004 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor337 am 07.08.2004 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




galt diese regeling ohne addon auch für bogen und armbrust?


+addon bruah cihd die andere fähigkeit also nicht nachlernen , da es nicht voneinander abhänhig ist , richtig?


----------



## dirty_harry_34 (8. August 2004)

*AW: G2-Dndr*



			
				Dalai-Lamer am 07.08.2004 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> dirty_harry_34 am 07.08.2004 13:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1.) weiss nicht hab nie über 30 Armbrust gelernt

2.) Ja 

Gruss


----------

